# Accessory Outlet(s) Wiring



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

In case anyone needs the wiring for the accessory outlets, including the two which are in place to hook-up the smoker's package, I'm attaching a link to a small PDF with the connector wiring and the schematic.

Download PDF 

Greg


----------

